# Lost pole on Navarre Beach 12/26



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey fellas went out fishing Friday and didint have any luck with the pomps, but while I was out there the dude to my left turned his back to his second pole and something pulled his pole into the water. Well after he left I spoke to the guy and he seemed bummed about his pole, but I ended up catching it on my second cast after I took over his spot. Not sure is the guy is a member here but if you are I have your pole and if you PM me we can meet up so I can give it to ya cause I know I would be pretty sad if I lost one of my setups.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

It says YankeeFisher but that is a Southern gesture..It could of happened to anyone..Hats off to you Sir and I hope he gets his stuff back :clap:clap


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats funny I heard about this guy losing his pole and all but for you to catch it is amazing...hahaha.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job on the snag! I'm sure the guy will be happy to have it back.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Yankeefisher56 (12/29/2008)*Hey fellas went out fishing Friday and didint have any luck with the pomps, but while I was out there the dude to my left turned his back to his second pole and *<U>something pulled his pole into the water.</U>* Well after he left I spoke to the guy and he seemed bummed about his pole, but I ended up catching it on my second cast after I took over his spot. Not sure is the guy is a member here but if you are I have your pole and if you PM me we can meet up so I can give it to ya cause I know I would be pretty sad if I lost one of my setups.


So Did a big fish come with that pole??

You are a good guy for tring to get his gear back to him:clap


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

> *Dylan (12/29/2008)*It says YankeeFisher but that is a Southern gesture..It could of happened to anyone..Hats off to you Sir and I hope he gets his stuff back :clap:clap


Yea I'm as Yankee as they get, but still a man and when it's all said and done every good deed will come back around. I'm an avid fisher and if I was lost a pole I would be like a kid who lost his puppy. The least I can do is attempt to try and find the guy and return his property.


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

> *Hydro Therapy 2 (12/29/2008)*Thats funny I heard about this guy losing his pole and all but for you to catch it is amazing...hahaha.


Yea lets say I was not to happy to not land a fish all day, but land another dudes fishing pole. Maybe my kindness will gimme some luck next time I go fishing lol


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

> *Snagged Line (12/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Yankeefisher56 (12/29/2008)*Hey fellas went out fishing Friday and didint have any luck with the pomps, but while I was out there the dude to my left turned his back to his second pole and *<U>something pulled his pole into the water.</U>* Well after he left I spoke to the guy and he seemed bummed about his pole, but I ended up catching it on my second cast after I took over his spot. Not sure is the guy is a member here but if you are I have your pole and if you PM me we can meet up so I can give it to ya cause I know I would be pretty sad if I lost one of my setups.
> ...


You know what to be honest when I reeled his pole in I didint even pass my mind to hand reel the rest of his line in. I just cut the line rinsed it off and kept it near me. I should have cause from what I heard from the dude he thought it may have been a redfish.


----------



## captain wahoo (Dec 14, 2008)

yankeefisher,



That's a mighty fine gesture. Hope u find him.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Whew, when I read the title of the post, I thought Joe Z was missing.oke


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Lil' Scout (12/29/2008)*Whew, when I read the title of the post, I thought Joe Z was missing.oke


Now that's funny !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Scott


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Lil' Scout (12/29/2008)*Whew, when I read the title of the post, I thought Joe Z was missing.oke






Oh my god..That was funny..


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

.....extremely funny.

Yankee, hope you find the poles owner. That would suck if he doesn't get back his rig just because he doesn't have an account on the forum, but there's not a whole lot else an honest guy can do.Kudos to your efforts:clap


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Lil' Scout (12/29/2008)*Whew, when I read the title of the post, I thought Joe Z was missing.oke


Hey!!

I got your pole right here.:hoppingmad

That was funny though.


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah brother, you should have reeled that one in. Maybe you could have got the fish you needed that day, and the guy has a good chance at getting hisrig back. Oh well :bowdown


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

had a friend recently...while he was pompano fishing , a guy came out of the blue and gave him two brand new rods, rigged , two spikes and a bag full of shrimp....had to be a tourist. Nice .


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Fishermon (1/10/2009)*had a friend recently...while he was pompano fishing , a guy came out of the blue and gave him two brand new rods, rigged , two spikes and a bag full of shrimp....had to be a tourist. Nice .


WOW. That's awesome. Wish I could meet a guy like that. I agree, had to be a tourist that flew down here...


----------

